# REHOME: Canterbury Kent



## browneyedgal (Aug 4, 2007)

With sadness, I am advertisingwith the view to lookfor a new home for my black lionhead female rabbit. She was neutered on 02 July 07 and because of this shehas a very sweet temperament now. Sheis very clever andknows quite a number of commands. She is clean and tidy (she keeps her cage very tidy) and is litter-trained.

She is a house rabbit and lives ina cage in my living room.She is kept there during the day when Iam outat work but sheis allowed to comeout every evening to stretch her legs and run around. She's a happy bunnyand binkies all the time whenever she is out. She loves and craves fora cuddle and does not mind being picked up. She is a small sized bunny and can quite happily live in a Nero 3 guinea pig cage without any problem.

Her birthday is in August 2006 although i do not know exactly when.

I would like her to go to someone who will continue to keep her as a house bunny and give her the love and attention that she needs.She can be kept alone or I can make the necessary arrangements if you wishto see if she wouldbond withyour male neutered rabbit.

She is located near Canterbury in Kent United Kingdom. 

You can call me on 07882 655 431 if you wish to know more about her.







Browneyedgal


----------



## Flashy (Aug 4, 2007)

What an adorable bunny.

I'm not trying to pry, but it might helppeople if they could understand more about why you are rerhoming her.

I'm not asking you to open up about anything personal, but I wondered if maybe you could tell us whether or not if it is anything to do with the bunny herself (i.e. her personality, or temperment, or bad habits, maybe an illness or something like that).

That might help anyone potentially interested to make a decision.

I hope you find a decenthome for her


----------



## browneyedgal (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Moominmoo

She's in good health. The Vet checked her before her neutering and he saidher health is in tip top condition. As I said in myfirst post, she has a sweet temperament now that she has been neutered. She wascage aggressive *before* she was neutered. She is a lovely bunny now and I really hate to see her go. 

You see, I rescued her from someone who was leaving the country and had to get shot of her rather quickly or she will end up in the local rescue centre, risk being let loose in the wild, or even worse, in the cooking pot as the people whom she would be leftwithare given the automony todo what they like with her. It was mostlypoor planning on the part of her former owner in failing to advertise her rehoming until about 7 days before departure from the country.

At that time,I was on a lookout for a male bunny to bond with my Mimi when I came across the advert. I did not have time toplananything else. When I found out from her former owner that no one even telephoned to make any enquiries about the bunny, my only thoughts were tosave the bunny first. I took the pains to drive a total of 300 milesjust to get her. All in all, I spent a toal of7 hours on the motorway, Â£45 on petrol, Â£35 for a new cage, Â£45 for neutering fees, 2 days of annual leave to send her to the vet for neutering and follow up healthcheck-up,Â£27 for an outdoor play pen. Anyonecan see thatI did try my best for this bunny. 

I was hoping that she would bondwith my Mimi after all the trouble I had been through for the new bunny. I know that Mimi is a good natured rabbit and she even lovesmy husband'spet chinchilla (they used torun freelyinourliving room together).However, the first thing the new bunny did was to bite Mimi on the nose whenMimi was trying to be friendly.This angered Mimi tremendously and Mimi hates the new bunnyfrom then onwards.I was hoping they would change their attitude towards each other whenthey both gotneutered but nothing has seemed to have changed6 weeks on.

I found that it is unfair for the new bunny to have to remain inher cage most of the dayand belet out to run free in my living room for only 2 hours in the evenings. I have to let Mimi have the living room for a bit longerbecause shewas used to being let out for 5-6 hours each evening.Mimi gets really jealous of the new bunny and becomes very sulky if I leave her in the cage longer than she is used to.Mimi now gets about 3-4 hours.

It is clear that they both cannot get along, I have decidedto put the new bunnyup for adoption. If this can be achieved, thenI can again go back to my original plan to find a male rabbit for Mimi.Before I can find that male bunny for myMimi,I need to free up that space that the new bunny is now occupyingin thehouse for the male rabbit.

I hope those reading this can understand my situation. If at worst, I do not get to rehome the lionhead bunny, I will keep her.

Browneyedgal


----------



## browneyedgal (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't believe it is really difficult to find someone who loves bunnies around here. 

I have moved NiuNiu to a smaller room away from sight of my MiMi (my first bunny) and MiMi is jubilant! She thought NiuNiu was out of her life for good. Mimi is not allowed in the small room where Niu Niu is.Each seem to be happy where she is now. 

The smaller room is just a temporary measure until I find a home for NiuNiu.

Browneyedgal


----------



## browneyedgal (Aug 19, 2007)

another pic of NiuNiu still available for adoption.


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, I swear I posted in this thread. Strange.

NiuNiu is just adorable! Unfortunately, its often very difficult to rehome a bunny, especially during the summer when many shelters are filled to the brim with Easter castoffs.

I wonder would it be possible for you to keep her in that room with a nice run attached to it for now? Im sure she would be happy there even if you cant spend too much time with her. Or what about getting her a boyfriend and keeping them both in there? That way she wouldnt be lonely.

Another resource (if you definitely cant keep her) is to try rabbitrehome.org.uk They have a lot of members in the UK so you might have better chances there.

Shes just beautiful though. And youre awesome for saving her in the first place.


----------



## browneyedgal (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Haley for the post. I wish I could do more for bunnies but I only have this much time and energy to spare each day.

Yes, NiuNiu is getting prettier by the day. The first pic in this threadwas taken about 2 weeks after I rescued her. She did not have a nice mane and had bald patches then. Now she's just fluffy and no longerbalding. She appears to have silver threads offur in her mane too. Simply a gorgeous little babe.

I moved her into the spare room (used to be a coal shed) and tie the run to her cage so that she can hop in and out of her cage as she pleases. That way, I won't antagonise my bunny who lives in the living room.

NiuNiu is learning to cuddle up to me now. She loves being stroked andshe lies alongside my arm and purrs when I crouch on the floor to stroke her.

I do hope to find a good home for her though ... someone who will keep her as a house bunny and give her as much love and attention as I do my MiMi.

Browneyedgal


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 7, 2007)

Did NiuNiu ever find her new home?


----------



## browneyedgal (Sep 8, 2007)

No NiuNiu is still with me under my care. I have a few new photographs of her which I will post once I get them off the camera. It is a bit of a pain because the camera's programme would not work with Win Vista so I have to use my hubby's computer which is Win XP to load the photo then transfer it via email to myself.

Browneyedgal


----------



## browneyedgal (Sep 12, 2007)

Here arepics of NiuNiu taken with my phone











She loves her bear-bear






Here's NiuNiu washing her face



Browneyedgal


----------



## browneyedgal (Sep 30, 2007)

More pics of NiuNiu


----------

